# Workshop pics 2018



## bobs7-62steamair (Jan 20, 2018)

Here is another try using pics as jpg format.


----------



## DJP (Jan 21, 2018)

It's always nice to see a machinist's tool box in a workshop. I have a couple with one dedicated to milling machine tooling and one for the lathe.

I'm not sure if you are sharing space with a vehicle in your garage but I have found that all machines along one wall doesn't work for me. The cut off saw needs room for long lengths of material and the mill and lathe will make cleaning the bench that they sit on a nuisance when there are other things there as well. 

On the other hand, you have a neat and clean set up that promotes clear thinking.

I have task lighting at each machine but that may be just an age problem. My shop has evolved over decades so it's now over full and every tiny space gets used. It may be the natural evolution of workshops as even small scraps can be machined for a different purpose and trusted tools always have value and can never be discarded.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

